# Exhaust Sound



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Got 2 vids of my car, USP testpipe + no cat + magnaflow catback (with res and muffler)


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

sounds good man..what kind of gains did you get outta the test pipe?is it worth $275?


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

i lost some torque down lo, but gained it up top

you do get a bit of perf addon, but the sound to me is what makes it worth it

if i could do it again, i would add a cat though, just incase


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

darkorb said:


> i lost some torque down lo, but gained it up top
> 
> you do get a bit of perf addon, but the sound to me is what makes it worth it
> 
> if i could do it again, i would add a cat though, just incase


i dont really wanna lose and low end..thats were this car excells.i think im just gonna wait to get header and all that.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

:thumbup:sweet videos! Some of the best exhaust vid's I've seen - regardless if you like the sound or not.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I want a gopro. Sounds good. Almost the same exact setup as mine except I have a Borla muffler with a res. :thumbup:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

test pipe throwing a cel? Im kinda stuck on the test pipe. I want one but I do not want a cel, nor do I want to have to get it re-flashed by c2 to get it to go away.

sound it awesome!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

xxKurt85xx said:


> test pipe throwing a cel? Im kinda stuck on the test pipe. I want one but I do not want a cel, nor do I want to have to get it re-flashed by c2 to get it to go away.
> 
> sound it awesome!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Put this on mine when I installed it and never got a CEL. 
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/oxsesp.html


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbup: :beer: Thanx!! 


IJSTROK said:


> Put this on mine when I installed it and never got a CEL.
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/oxsesp.html


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I had my Magnaflow exhaust and Eurojet header installed today. I'm getting INSANE cabin/vibration/buzzing noise from the exhaust. Is this entirely normal?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

H3LVTCA said:


> I had my Magnaflow exhaust and Eurojet header installed today. I'm getting INSANE cabin/vibration/buzzing noise from the exhaust. Is this entirely normal?


I'd have to say no. Sounds like there is some rubbing between the exhaust system and those exhaust guards under the car. I have no idea what they are called, but they are essentially in place to catch the exhaust if it were to rot and fall off, preventing it from dragging on the ground.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

That sounds awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome videos! I actually have the evoheader with usp hi flow cat and a neuspeed exhaust. Car sound great!

P.S. if you want the test pipe I just put one up for sale :thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

magics5rip said:


> I'd have to say no. Sounds like there is some rubbing between the exhaust system and those exhaust guards under the car. I have no idea what they are called, but they are essentially in place to catch the exhaust if it were to rot and fall off, preventing it from dragging on the ground.


Hmmm... I mean, to give you an idea of what I am dealing with, if I cam cruising at 65-70MPH, the drone is so loud that I really have to crank my radio to hear the music playing. Still normal or not?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

sounds good.
Are you running spacers with the wheels? if so, what size?


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks

nop no spacers, 18x8.5 et43 IIRC, 225/40/18


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

Sounds great but what does it sound like in the car? Do you ever find its To loud??


----------

